

Little Bets - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704570704576274962717655144.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEFTTopOpinion

======
rmason
Am I the only one who sees a direct connection between little bets and the
lean startup movement? When you test your assumptions you are making a series
of small bets. When you build a minimum viable product that is in effect
making a small bet.

~~~
BobbyH
Yeah, that's it! I just read Little Bets today. Actually, I was talking to
somebody about lean startups this afternoon and I found that "make little
bets" is a better way of expressing the lean startup approach than "test your
assumptions".

The book itself doesn't break new ground, so much as it synthesizes a lot of
lean startup principles and gives some good anecdotes, some of which I hadn't
read before (e.g. Gehry's architecture approach). It's a good read, I enjoyed
it. Until Eric Ries' book comes out, it's actually the book I'd give people to
teach them what a lean startup is.

------
WasabiVentures
We have been preaching little bets for many years. The key is to make many
small bets and then bet heavily when you truly believe.

